# What to charge for a failed delivery



## missyah20 (May 5, 2011)

Good Afternoon,
  I have a case where our anesthesia provider was called in to do an epidural for a labor and delivery. He inserted the epidural, but the patient did not deliver and was later released from the hospital.  How would you code this? 

Thanks!


----------



## cindyt (May 12, 2011)

We use the diagnosis of failed trial of labor 660.63.  Since the patient received an epidural then you can bill 01967.


----------



## darlenemusser (May 12, 2011)

We bill with the same codes in our office.

Darlene Musser, CPC, CANPC


----------

